# Suspending my lights.



## NYCaquatics (Dec 7, 2011)

I have an 30 Inch Aquasun T5 HO hood which i would like to suspend. I would like to know which options i have and how i would go about doing so. Any help is appreciated


----------



## csmith (Apr 22, 2010)

http://reefkeeping.com/issues/2009-04/diy/index.php

Instead of the second bend in the conduit I just went with the one 90 degree bend. I've also painted the conduit to match the walls.

Old picture:


----------



## NYCaquatics (Dec 7, 2011)

csmith said:


> http://reefkeeping.com/issues/2009-04/diy/index.php
> 
> Instead of the second bend in the conduit I just went with the one 90 degree bend. I've also painted the conduit to match the walls.
> 
> Old picture:


Thank you so much for that info. I completely forgot to check reefkeeping magazing xD


----------



## NYCaquatics (Dec 7, 2011)

I have decided to suspend from my ceiling using the sunlight supply sun lift. But what else would i need besides that? :s


----------



## SHWAGert (Nov 10, 2011)

you will likely still need a hanger (V hanger or whatever its called) for the fixture. I believe these only come with 2x eyelet screws which are not compatible with all lights


----------



## NYCaquatics (Dec 7, 2011)

SHWAGert said:


> you will likely still need a hanger (V hanger or whatever its called) for the fixture. I believe these only come with 2x eyelet screws which are not compatible with all lights


My lights already come with two little screws and mounting screws which adapt to it and produce wires upwards. So i guess i will just tie that tightly toward the sunlight supply sun lift.


----------

